# What is the difference between suede and buck?



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Suede shoes that I have seen are usually dark colors and bucks that I have owned have been either white or light tan with a pink sole. Can someone tell me what the real difference is between the two terms.

Also, most of the shoes that I see that look like buck to me are advertised as nubuck. I am guessing that is some new and cheaper way to make buck, but I don't really know what that term means either.

Thanks for your help, Jim.


----------



## 14395 (Mar 10, 2004)

Nubuck and suede both look and feel similar. Both types of leather are sanded to produce a velvet soft feel.The main difference is that nubuck is sanded on the outer surface of the leather, the part that would have been the exterior skin of the animal, while suede is sanded on the inner layer of the skin.

Buck or buckskin is generally but not exclusively the sanded hide
from a deer, antelope or goat, but sometimes dyed cowhide.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

EP said:


> Nubuck and suede both look and feel similar. Both types of leather are sanded to produce a velvet soft feel.The main difference is that nubuck is sanded on the outer surface of the leather, the part that would have been the exterior skin of the animal, while suede is sanded on the inner layer of the skin.
> 
> Buck or buckskin is generally but not exclusively the sanded hide
> from a deer, antelope or goat, but sometimes dyed cowhide.


I have an 24 year-old pair of Church brogues that are lovely chocolate suede. I believe the hide was listed as Cape Buck. Not sure what critter donated it, but it's very supple, but obviously, also durable.


----------



## wmdunn (Jun 3, 2006)

Cape buffalo, perhaps???


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

Jim In Sunny So Calif:

 You don't have your own copy of The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes? I may have to bring one when we have that cup of coffee next year! :icon_smile_big:

From *The Encyclopedia of Men's Clothes*:
*Buckskin *- from deer or elk, often with suede finish. Second splits of deerskin must be called split deerskin or split buckskin.

Both *buck*, originally made of suede buckskin (deer), and *white buck*, made of leather colored white, may have red rubber soles.

*Suede* - (also called Reverse Calf) split leather, usually of lambskin, doeskin or cowhide that has been buffed on the flesh side to raise a slight nap. The word comes from part of the French phrase, "_gants de Suède_", meaning "gloves of Sweden". 

Usually a fall season material, suede was once considered only for country shoes. The Duke of Windsor made them popular for more sophisticated city wear when he wore brown suede shoes with his flannel suit to the Long Island Meadowbrook Country Club in 1924. By the 1930's suede was popular with everyone

*Nubuck* - is top-grain cattle hide that has been sanded or buffed on the grain side, or exterior side, to give a slight nap of short protein fibers, producing a velvet-like surface.​


----------



## Jim In Sunny So Calif (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for the information folks. I am looking forward to that coffee next year Andy - can we go someplace that has pie too?


----------

